# Exo-Terra 12x12x18 first viv build



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

I just rebuilt one of my Exo-Terra 12x12x18's, so that I could use some of the vertical space, and was wanting to get some opinions.

I used the GS/Coco Fiber technique. The back panels are removable...I wanted to be able to take everything out if there was a design issue, or if I didn't like it. So, the back is one panel, the side one panel, and the false bottom is a third piece.

I didn't really want the waterfall, and I'm not terribly fond of it, but my Lilliputian insisted, so you're seeing the handiwork of a first-grader. 

Simple plants for now, until I've decided what I ultimately want. A bromeliad (vriesia, I think), a shefflera, gold tips, some creeping fig, fittonia, and the orchid is probably a phalenopsis. All stuff that I got real cheap at Lowe's.

Any comments? Is there anything I forgot, or something that might me a maintenance issue down the road?


----------



## Ola (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess it's all good - oh, well it should be anyways as the frogs are already in  not much that you can change - I'd put some vines in maybe, a mini bromeliad and cover a bit those bits of waterfall - I dislike the colour, but I am a girl, so I might by a bit fussy 
Oh yeah - on one of the photos the azureus is sitting in a flower pot - cover its edges as they're visible. Also vrisea might find the substrate a bit wet, but thats only my opinion.
I hope you don't feel offended - I am just trying to help. Anyways I can see you've put lots of work in your viv, so hopefully it will get better each day


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Ha...yeah, I'm hoping the waterfall will get covered a *lot*...I'm not fond of it either. I've had great luck with that particular type of bromeliad in wet conditions, so I'm not terribly worried about it. And as for the plants...I just sort of filled it with what I could find quickly. It's not a finished product by any means. You're right. I haven't even filled the baskets completely. 

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Ola (Jul 21, 2010)

But this viv has lots of potential - try the vines, and it will definitely change the whole thing with only a few moves of your hand  And it will help to cover the waterfall..


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks very nice!! Got a question tho. Doesn't the shefflera get huge? My mom got one that was really small, like 6 inches or so, now its like 3 feet tall.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe well im sure your little azureus loves his new home hehe he is just poking his head out and seems like he doesnt want to leave no escaping for him today
-scotty


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, the Shefflera definitely get big. It's just temporary, though, until I figure out what I really want to put in there. What type of "vine" do you recommend?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I always found Pothos great for tinc vivs... Looks good though.


----------

